# 1999-2000 Honda Civic



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anybody have pics of a set of HLCDs installed in a 99-00 Honda Civic? If so, would you mind sharing with me your thoughts on how they sound in this car? Was installation difficult? I'm considering getting a 99-00 Civic, most likely a hatchback with 5 speed transmission, and utilizing a pair of Eric Stevens HLCDs mated to a set of Beyma 8G40 8" midbasses. Thoughts and pics please


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

had a set of full bodies eric stevens horns in my 2000 Si, sounded fantastic, had to move hood release(just unbolt and wait till horn is mounted for new location, i actually set mine up so it was hidden) and on pass. side you'll have to grind the back of the horn about mid way down the long side , and you have to grind down some ridges on a plastic tab that normally holds cabin filter(these cars don't use them)you'll see when you hold the horn up,no biggie. I think in mine i moved the ecu(behind pass. kick) to the floor board just in front of where your feet go,make sure you use a decent size chassis ground on ecu(normally its bolted to kick,when you move it it will no longer be grounded, and have heard weird little problems arise when not grounded)to be on the safe side just ground the ecu.I had selenium D210 (big drivers) with dayton audio reference 8s in kicks,(yes even with clutch). good luck.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

oH WOW!Thats awesome man...was wondering if you had any issues with a 5 speed tranny. I dont like auto so for me a manual is the only way. What brand of amps were you using? Do you have any pics?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

So were they the top of the line ES Audio horns or the lower priced ones and by using the selenium drivers, was that an upgrade over using the stock HLCD drivers?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

No sorry no pics , I,ve had ES horns for probably close to two decades, the full bodies I had in the civic I bought on ebay, the selenium drivers were from parts express(one of the best companies that I've dealt with) , bought them based on reviews from other users, and they had a slightly extended response. Kenwood excel on 5volt head unit , ppl deq230 analog eq, Orion 4x100 four ch. , built passive crossovers with variable L-pads that fed the horns and 8" Dayton woofers off the front channels, and ran an excel on 12"sub (barely kept up with front end) off the bridged rear channels. I t was so dynamic OMG, I have a very wide range of musical tastes and I don't recall anything sounding bad on the horns. I listen to everything from jazz, to techno, to industrial , to vocals, one of my all time favorites was tabla beat science live in Cali. The depth of the stage, the height, just awesome. One of the reasons I am working at squeezing them into my xb2&#55357;&#56832;, just remember moderate eq is your friend. If you can run full active with quality gear that has high signal to noise ratio, your dynamics are going to be badass. Make sure you use mid bass capable of keeping up with the horns, the Daytona sounded good but had hard time keeping up.the drivers that Eric sells are a fine balance of cost versus performance, and are a great match to his horns. Even back in the day I had a set of the cd-1 piezo drivers when done right can sound really good, but when it comes down to it, even Eric will tell you the horns matters more than the driver.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

oH wow man! Sounds great. My goals are to have powerful vocals and razor sharp highs coupled with a nice and tight low end. Been researching various components and I've come up with the following gear:
PIONEER IN DASH DVD NAVIGATION
ERIC STEVENS AUDIO HLCD
HELIX DSP PROCESSOR
(2) ROCKFORD FOSGATE T600-4 AMPS
(1) ROCKFORD FOSGATE T1000-1bdCP MONO SUB AMP
BEYMA 8G40 8” MID BASS DRIVERS
BEYMA 6.5” REAR SPEAKERS
(2) 15” IMAGE DYNAMICS ID15 DVC SUBS .1.3~1.5CUFT ENCLOSURE
The research I've done suggest that the Beyma midbasses are a great match for the output of the HLCDs and come recommended by Eric himself. The Helix is perhaps the best processor on the market right now as agreed upon by alot of folks I've questioned on various sites. Rockfords I've used since high school and absolutely love for their compact size and power. I've used ID15s before and liked the way they sound plus they do well in small spaces...a benefit thats welcomed since a Civic hatchback is ride of choice. So would you recommend upgrading the stock drivers on the horns with the selenium D210 drivers? Yeah i listen to a wide range of music myself...everything from classical to hip hop/r&B. Do you have any other recommendations? Thanks for your indepth reply. Exactly the feedback i was looking for.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

MARLEYMARL said:


> oH wow man! Sounds great. My goals are to have powerful vocals and razor sharp highs coupled with a nice and tight low end. Been researching various components and I've come up with the following gear:
> PIONEER IN DASH DVD NAVIGATION
> ERIC STEVENS AUDIO HLCD
> HELIX DSP PROCESSOR
> ...


I'm running a similar setup:

Eric's full-size horns with Ultra driver
Beyma 8G40 midbass

I'm upgrading my processor this week to the new Helix DSP Pro.
Also changing out my amplifiers.


Talk to Eric about drivers, but I think he will probably tell you that he has tested a lot of drivers and sells what he does because they work well.
I had this conversation with him recently and he agreed that I wasn't going to notice a massive difference in drivers unless we are talking about the TAD-2001, but those puppies are expensive.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> I'm running a similar setup:
> 
> Eric's full-size horns with Ultra driver
> Beyma 8G40 midbass
> ...


Oh yeah...your system is in the Audi S6 right? Btw...Badass ride and installation man! So how do you like the HLCD/Beyma combination? Was it everything you expected? About how many watts are you feeding the HLCDs & 8G40s? Yes...a lot of my research has been based on personal experience and conversations with Eric as well. Why are you switching out your amps and processor? Audison from what I hear is really good stuff. Yeah most everyone I talked with agreed that the Helix is the way to go. What kind of amps will you go with and why? Wish I could hear your system in person...i'll bet it sounds really nice. I'm a big fan of using HLCD drivers...I just think that they sound a bit better than conventional gear when properly set up.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Oh yeah...your system is in the Audi S6 right?


Yes. That's it.



> So how do you like the HLCD/Beyma combination? Was it everything you expected? About how many watts are you feeding the HLCDs & 8G40s?


I really like the current setup. The Beyma 8G40 are great midbass drivers.
The only thing I can really say is that pro drivers won't play down as low as car audio drivers, so just be prepared to test different subwoofer crossover points to see what works best.



> Why are you switching out your amps and processor? Audison from what I hear is really good stuff. Yeah most everyone I talked with agreed that the Helix is the way to go.


The Audison BitOne is a nice processor, but the Helix will be a step up because it has a parametric EQ. That's the big reason why I'm switching my DSP. Plus, I have had the Audison for a long time now and I'm just itching to try something new. 

For amps, I'm going with Sinfoni. Trusting some high praise from friends on those.


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> Yes. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good...those Sinfoni amps look really nice, expensive...lol. Seems like most Italian gear is pricey, but well crafted. Btw...what kind of sound deadening material did you use in your system? How are those Dynaudio subs? Dynaudio is an OEM driver supplier for many audio brands I've heard. Can't beat Danish quality because they are manufactured by people from the happiest country in the world! Lol. Btw...how did you do that drawing of your audio system? That's cool as hell...seen a few folks do that on here


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

subterFUSE, if only you could port that 8g40. 

Completely diff animal when vented


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

edzyy said:


> subterFUSE, if only you could port that 8g40.
> 
> Completely diff animal when vented



Running them IB. Going ported would be tough in my doors. Prob sound great that way, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

Did u install your new gear yet?


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> Yes. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who installed your system?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

MARLEYMARL said:


> Who installed your system?



In process now. Will be done in a couple more weeks and we will post a full build log. Stay tuned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARLEYMARL (Aug 11, 2012)

subterFUSE said:


> In process now. Will be done in a couple more weeks and we will post a full build log. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


System installed yet? How does it sound now?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

if you check out the recent daytona spring break pics, his is number two photo. he also placed very well at that competition, so id say it sounds pretty damn good. I am still waiting to hear it though, maybe Ill get too at one of Octave's GTG.the audi's current build is in the build logs, Russ did a super clean job.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-back-subterfuses-audi-s6-build-100-pics.html


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

AT SBN the Audi was scored the highest of any SQC car.


----------

